# stick on decorative trim



## flying haggis (26 Oct 2013)

does anybody know where to get the stick on trim that you can apply to a flat wardrobe door to give the appearance of a panelled door. MIL has moved into a new(to her) house and there are built in wardrobes with this sort of trim, but bits are missing so I want to remove it and start again, bit can I find a supplier NO

anybody got any suggestions PLEASE


----------



## Lons (26 Oct 2013)

You used to be able to buy nasty plastic stick on strips in various scroll type designs about 10mm wide and various colours but haven't seen it for years.

What about hardwood mouldings available from the DIY sheds? or can you mould your own?
Personally, I wouldnt bother and would look at refubishing as plain doors if possible. Difficult to visualise without a photo.

Bob


----------



## flying haggis (27 Oct 2013)

not the horrible swirly stuff, just plain beading. pic added(hopefully!)


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Oct 2013)

I did a similar job for a relative of mine, and I used a router cutter to make all my beading - I don't know if there's a name for the section, but it's like an elongated "R". I got some good clean redwood as long as the longest piece I needed, ran a mould down it then cut it off on a bench saw, then planed the edge and repeated the process. The overall depth was about 7mm - 8mm iirc. It seems tedious but if you need thirty or forty yards of it it doesn't take long and it's a sight cheaper than buying it ready made. The beauty was that I had shelves to make and other odd jobs to do which I already had the cutter for, and everything matched.


----------



## AndyT (27 Oct 2013)

Richard Burbidge make it and it is widely available in B&Q, Homebase, Wickes etc and independents. There's even a stockist locator here:

http://www.richardburbidge.com/find-a-stockist


----------

